# GT Outpost bei eBay - kaufen?



## arne_91 (24. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe bei eBay dieses GT Bike gefunden:

http://cgi.ebay.de/26-GT-Outpost-He...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Nun wollte ich von euch mal hören, ob ihr mir raten würdet dieses Rad zu kaufen, oder doch lieber nicht.
Ich plane mit dem Rad vor allem in der Stadt zu fahren und nur ab und zu mal, abseits der Wege.

Wäre es möglich noch eine Federgabel nachzurüsten?


arnieboy


----------



## elsepe (24. November 2007)

warum willst du ne federgabel nachrüsten wenn du hauptsächlich in der stadt fährst. spar dir das geld. ne vernünftige federgabel ist teurer als das bike und ne  schaißß feder gabel kostet auch geld und ist halt schaißßä und schwer. deshalb lass es bei dem rad eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

versuche mich mal weniger fäkal:

das outpost hat einen einfach, relativ schweren rahmen und ist einfachst ausgestattet. d. h. wenn du es nur für die stadt willst ist es sicher okay, aber abseits der wege wirst du auf dauer wohl nicht wirklichen spass damit haben. elsepe hat schon recht, dass das nachrüsten einer federgabel an dem bike kaum wirtschaftlich wäre.
also für die stadt ja / offroad nein !


----------



## elsepe (24. November 2007)

sorry hatte mich in ganz düsteren ecken des forums rumgetrieben und einfach das bedürfniss ein böses wort zu verwenden . tut mir leid ich will auch wieder artig sein


----------



## versus (24. November 2007)

fein, das lobe ich mir


----------



## Kint (26. November 2007)

ist hauptsächlich 4130 cromo im sitzrohr gerne der rest auch mal hiten je nach jahrgang.

ich bau mir eins als schtadtschlampe ( schon wieder son böses - word   ) auf
dafür isses mir genug. im gelände will ichs nicht bewegen da gibts für gleiches geld besseres als so nen panzer. 

austattung beim gezeigten entspricht auch nicht meinen wünschen - der bereits anliegende preis ist imho ein witz. 
vergleiche mal mit denen hier :

http://cgi.ebay.de/GT-Aggressor-MTB...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
http://cgi.ebay.de/Mountainbike-GT-...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

das sind deutlich höherwertige räder für deutlich weniger geld.



du bekommst für rund 400 e ein funktionierendes zassi oder ähnliches fürs gelände womit du auch spass haben kannst und was sich nur unwesentlich von aktuellen modellen unterscheidet. 

für nen runden 200 ter kannst du dir ne sschlampe vernünftig aufabuen - so dass du auch dort spass haben kaannst. oder du kombinierst beides läufst dabei aber gefahr nen zwitter zu kreieren imho etwa ein mtb mit sch...lechter optik weil guter lichtanlage für die stadt bzw umgekehrt funzel an der stadtrakete.... und dergleichen mehr. 

mtb und stadtrad sind nicht wirklich kompatibel das fängt bei der reifengröße an und geht endlos weiter....klar kann man alles machen - ist aber eher was für freaks wie uns.... 

unter die genannten preise würde ich nicht gehen - ad kommt nix vernünftiges bei raus.

zu dem outpost würde ich austattungsmässig sagen : 

rahmen 50
gabel nen 10er
schaltung 20
bremsen 10er
laufräder maximal 30

rest ist naja nicht für die tonne aber vielleicht unvernünftig ? 

sagen wirs mal so - wenn du am rad auch was schrauben kannst bekommst du für 200e deutlich besseres. 

wenn dein budget klein ist :

ein gt neurad für 240 e
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fahrrad-Bike-Mou...ryZ30746QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


der erste schuss ist nicht immer der beste...


----------



## arne_91 (27. November 2007)

danke fÃ¼r die hilfreichen antworten! habe mich dann aber doch gegen das bike entschieden.
ich werde jetzt wahrscheinlich ein trek 7000 mit deore lx ausstattung vom Ã¶rtlichen fahrradhÃ¤ndler kaufen, er will dafÃ¼r 170 â¬ haben, wahrscheinlich kann ich ihn noch auf 150 â¬ runterhandeln.
is das ein angemessener preis fÃ¼r ein solches bike?


----------



## versus (27. November 2007)

arnieboy schrieb:


> trek



  autsch !

das lasse ich unkommentiert:


----------



## TigersClaw (27. November 2007)

versus schrieb:


> das outpost hat einen einfach, relativ schweren rahmen...



"relativ" schwer ist echt gut, selbst meine 16 Zoll Version wiegt schon gut 3 kg, nakt ohne alles, das ist doch bleischwer.


----------

